# Invertebrates by Msjinkzd



## Sake (Mar 30, 2012)

Okay folks, recently I ordered a few items from invertabrates by Msjinkzd, and would like to tell you my experience with them. First off I am very new to ordering fish and such online, but Rachel was patient and very understanding. I changed my order several times and each time she was prompt with a quote and very understanding. Now I ordered on the Friday before Easter, and I told her that I was not in any rush, if she was busy(she told me she was extremely busy, and had family in town) that she could ship it next week. Nope she busted her butt and got it out Monday even though she didn't have to. I'm glad she did cause I was soo excited the wait was killing me lol. Anyhow my order just arrived, I ordered 10 RCS, 10 arrived alive, none dead and very nice color, 5 assassin snails, she sent 6 all arrived alive, 3 MTS she sent 5 for free all alive, Subwussertang (however ya spell it) sent a decent amount for free so the shrimp could hold onto it. All in all, I have to say this was a really pleasant experience for me! If I had to grade her on a scale of 0-100 I would give her a 98%(the other 2% would of came to my house and drip acclimated them for me ha ha). I would highly recommend ordering from Invertebrates by Msjinkzd | Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world..


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

+1  and a backlink for Rachael

www.msjinkzd.com


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice, but please familiarize yourself with our forum rules. They are found at the "Acceptable Use Policy" link at the bottom of your page.

No vendor reviews allowed.

Use the pTrader functionality to express your satisfaction.


----------

